# Ozello MFIII



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

been in the house on super low duty for 5 days and I had enough- got out on he water for just over 2 hours- 1 hour travel time round trip, 1 hour fishing or getting to the fish, or catching up to the fish- (incoming tide and they were all going away from me!) my redfish are there, and in good numbers. and they were eating.
also shake down run on new RT 24V troller- that thing is SWEET!












that is all!

L.R.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice Rob, I remember being surrounded by Tailing fish that one evening with you that was really awesome.

Nice fish


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice fish! Good to see you posting reports again.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

You are a true fisherman-a long drive for a short fishing trip, and you were rewarded for your determination.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

1 hour drive isnt bad (each way), Sat I am planning on staying out all day to see where exactly they are hiding, and scouting some new areas. Sunday may be my freshwater speck day-

L.R.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice quick red! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi folks....you guy's ketchin' in Ozello?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Good job Rob!


----------

